# omg omg omg omg O...M...G



## babydeabreu

I HAVE BEEN trying for like 4ever...i thought i missed my 'o' i was sure of it...

3 days after :sex: i noticed some slight cramping down there i just thought nothing of it...a week later i started getting some more slight cramping thinking strange but carried on as normal..then today af was ment to be here...but no sign what so ever other than swollen breast....

so right i brought a digital clearblue test....and omg omg i burst out crying it said PREGNANT 1-2.....:bfp::bfp::bfp:

OMG CAN IT BE WRONG? CAN IT BE INCORRECT? MY DREAM MY CHRIMBOO BAMINO REALLY HERE? I CANT KEEP LOOKING AT IT... 

i phoned hubby up at work(he didnt even no i was testing) anywayz he asked me to send him a picture - he cant believe it he said is it photoshop lol


im so worried now that its a dream and that its wrong :dohh:

i cant believe it i cant stop crying lololol im sooo over excited and cant tell no one hahaha iv gone mental :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


View attachment 51956


----------



## sore-boobs

congratulations on your BFP. im pleased you got your christmas wish.


----------



## bellamamma

Congratulations!!! I've never got a bfp but have heard great things about the digital clearblue test! You got your Christmas wish!!


----------



## stephwiggy

congrats hun


----------



## babydeabreu

thanks you girls...i just wanted to post on here as iv been posting for ages and ages trying so hard to help my dream come true...


i wanted to let you girls know that to never give up i thought it was never going to happen...

dreams really do come true xx
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## RedRose19

yayyyyy congrats hun im so happy for you :D


----------



## princess_bump

huge congratulations :yipee:


----------



## babydeabreu

babyhopes10 said:


> yayyyyy congrats hun im so happy for you :D

babyhopes thanks babe.. means so much to meee xxxxxxxx


----------



## Emma1980

congrats hun!


----------



## Odd Socks

yay! congrats!
xx


----------



## andresmummy

Awesome news!!!!:hugs:


----------



## Christel

Congrats!!:)


----------



## ames_x

Congratulations!


----------



## PrayinForBaby

Aww! I'm so happy for you! Congratulations! And just so you know, the day right after my :bfp: with a CB Digi, my bloodwork came back positive as well. So this is it.....YOU'RE GONNA BE A MOMMY!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## ttcbaby117

congrats...this give me hope...if you dont mind me asking how long have you been trying?


----------



## mrskcbrown

babydeabreu said:


> I HAVE BEEN trying for like 4ever...i thought i missed my 'o' i was sure of it...
> 
> 3 days after :sex: i noticed some slight cramping down there i just thought nothing of it...a week later i started getting some more slight cramping thinking strange but carried on as normal..then today af was ment to be here...but no sign what so ever other than swollen breast....
> 
> so right i brought a digital clearblue test....and omg omg i burst out crying it said PREGNANT 1-2.....:bfp::bfp::bfp:
> 
> OMG CAN IT BE WRONG? CAN IT BE INCORRECT? MY DREAM MY CHRIMBOO BAMINO REALLY HERE? I CANT KEEP LOOKING AT IT...
> 
> i phoned hubby up at work(he didnt even no i was testing) anywayz he asked me to send him a picture - he cant believe it he said is it photoshop lol
> 
> 
> im so worried now that its a dream and that its wrong :dohh:
> 
> i cant believe it i cant stop crying lololol im sooo over excited and cant tell no one hahaha iv gone mental :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
> 
> 
> View attachment 51956

I am so excited for you!!! We were just talking about this. God is awesome. Yes baby it is real, LOL!!! I am so super happy! My AF is due tomorrow and I hope that I can join your club! CONGRATS,CONGRATS!!!!!!!:hugs::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## mrskcbrown

How many DPO are you?? Just curious!


----------



## Stacey_89

Congratulations :) Thats brilliant news !!!!
I know u have said on here not to give up and it will happen...but im nearly there =[
can i ask how long u have been trying for ? and im also sure i am going to miss OV noticed EWCM today and wont see OH till 2moro night =[

congrats again :)


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## MrsCrabsticke

congrats


----------



## babydeabreu

oh lordy they have moved my thread from TTC to here so now i have the same post x 2 in here and now answering questions on both haha :dohh::dohh:

i was trying hardcoare for the last 4 months we have both gone all out in making this happen!! but on and off for about 11 months

i was due on af this saturday but i had no signs other than swollen breast...i had tiny cramps which i have had since 4 days after :sex: but something told me in boots to get a test...:test::test:

got home thinking its goner be negative but i couldnt stop praying like a mad christian lol i was doing some foodooo stuff over the test...hands just over it like i was giving it reiki healing (i was acting like a crazy girl) but still thinking its goner be neg...but it said IN BIG FAT LETTERS PREGNANT 1-2. 

things you do to get pregnant haha :rofl::rofl:


girls i have been with my partner for 9 years and have had no children together i seriously thought i would never have kids that its never going to happen...but these 11 months of looking at everything my body does has obviously helped. 

DONT EVER GIVE UP OK IF IT CAN HAPPEN TO ME IT CAN HAPPEN TO ANYONE. literally enjoy ur partner and ignore the baby thoughts after sex...just go with the flow :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## KittyKatBabe

Congratulations x x x


----------



## ttcbaby117

oh thank you for giving me a bit of hope...I am on month 7 (temping w/ opks) now and 34 yrs old so I am getting scared....esp. when all the drs are saying not to wait to get help....my ob/gyn wants to put me on clomid....and run a bunch of tests...so your story brought tears to my eyes that it is possible!!!! Thanks and a huge congrats!!!!


----------



## beauty

Congracts huni xxxxxxx


----------



## mrsbling

Congratulations x


----------



## babydeabreu

ttcbaby117 said:


> oh thank you for giving me a bit of hope...I am on month 7 (temping w/ opks) now and 34 yrs old so I am getting scared....esp. when all the drs are saying not to wait to get help....my ob/gyn wants to put me on clomid....and run a bunch of tests...so your story brought tears to my eyes that it is possible!!!! Thanks and a huge congrats!!!!


hey ttcbaby :)


hun anything is possible..like i said 9 years no children trying seriously for 11 months now BFP.

know your body inside and out..and try to just have fun trying. im glad my storie has helped you not give up hope. your not alone sweet. iv been there thinking it WILL NEVER happen..i was sure of it being just a dream. 

it will happen just believe in ur eggs and time 'O' either 1-2 days before xx

also you mayeb 34 but long as you healthy and dont have any problems with your body then you should be fine :) 

wish you luck and have a nice christmas hunnie together xxx


----------



## bunnyg82

Fantastic - congratulations x


----------



## babydeabreu

bunnyg82 said:


> Fantastic - congratulations x

thanks bunny xxx


----------



## JIGGY

congrats xx


----------



## honey08

aww massive congrats xx


----------



## ttcbaby117

thanks and congrats again!!!!!


----------



## skippy

congratulations!:flower:


----------



## kelly2903

yay congrats hun xxx


----------



## Eightiesbirdx

Thats wonderful news hun, many congratulations on your bfp xx


----------



## Kay Kay

congrats!!


----------



## babydeabreu

Eightiesbirdx said:


> Thats wonderful news hun, many congratulations on your bfp xx


thanks hunn :)

love you avatar xx


----------



## gothique

congratulations to you both!


----------



## claire911

Just popped back to see whats occuring and I could harldy ignore this one could I?!! Congrats poppet, I know its been a tough ride but I knew one of us would get that Christmas bump :) xxx


----------



## babydeabreu

claire911 said:


> Just popped back to see whats occuring and I could harldy ignore this one could I?!! Congrats poppet, I know its been a tough ride but I knew one of us would get that Christmas bump :) xxx

thanks claire bear..you know its always nice to hear from you :)

but dont you worrie your self you will be soon.....sooner than you think.. 

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust: xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## MrsJ08

Ahh bless you. Big congratulations I'm really pleased for you. xxx


----------



## babydeabreu

thanks mrs j means alot....been waiting so long for this day to arrive :)

all the best for you xxx:hugs:


----------



## embojet

Congratulations


----------



## NicoleB

congrats!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## elixir

hi congrats!!! ur soooo lucky. i have been trying for 4 months now and i am losing hope. i want a baby sooooo badly, it hurts. i am sooooooo happy for u, i cant even imagine what it would feel like,getting a BFP . how long did u try and did u see a doctor? its been 4 months an i am thinking should i see a fertility doctor or not? i dont want to.CONGRATS again


----------



## teal

congratulations!!


----------



## babydeabreu

elixir said:


> hi congrats!!! ur soooo lucky. i have been trying for 4 months now and i am losing hope. i want a baby sooooo badly, it hurts. i am sooooooo happy for u, i cant even imagine what it would feel like,getting a BFP . how long did u try and did u see a doctor? its been 4 months an i am thinking should i see a fertility doctor or not? i dont want to.CONGRATS again

Elixir thanks hun :)

dont give up hope..thats the last thing you need to do. i was trying for 11 months have been with my partner 9 years...have had no kids....so this will be our first..well i had a mc 3 years ago so to speak so this technically will be our 2nd..but i miscarried. 

After 9 years you would of thought i would have had 3-4 by now..but for some reason my body just wasnt ready....but bear in mind i had no clue or my cycle my O date. i knew nothing of my body so if you dont already know then get to no your body inside out. when ur af starts af finishes when your ovulating your temp....thats the best thing you can ever do because then your got a better change of catching your egg :)

after 4 months thats still early..most couples dont get pregnant from up to a year of trying. if you've had 3 mc then your doctor will look it to things but if you've had nothing wrong and been trying the doctor want really do much but tell you to look after your self eat healthy and get to know your body more. 

keep trying and find your 'O' date and keep an eye on ur af everymonth.

it will happen xxx


----------



## Kiki09

Huge Congratulations , I agree, never give up..


----------



## kirsten627

Congrats! :dance:


----------



## Lovemyboy

Congrats x


----------



## babydeabreu

6 weeks and now im finally starting to get the sickness :( 

i was thinking i was the lucky one to get away with it..but just today im sooo hungry but i just cant seem to eat anything with wanting to bring it up again:nope: im always wanting to :sleep: too but just cant seem to fall asleep its like someones taken all my energy and i cant move..hope this dont stay for to long :nope: xx


----------



## EternalRose

Just wanted to say congratulations, I had the exact same symptoms at around 6 weeks hun..sleepyness e.t.c It carries on throughout first tri, but take advantage of the extra naps give your body what it needs. xx


----------



## destinyfaith

congrats xxxxx


----------



## babydeabreu

EternalRose said:


> Just wanted to say congratulations, I had the exact same symptoms at around 6 weeks hun..sleepyness e.t.c It carries on throughout first tri, but take advantage of the extra naps give your body what it needs. xx


thanks rose i shall try and do that :)

just seems so difficult to get to sleep...but yet my body is so drained :happydance::happydance:

how are you getting on? x


----------



## EternalRose

babydeabreu said:


> EternalRose said:
> 
> 
> Just wanted to say congratulations, I had the exact same symptoms at around 6 weeks hun..sleepyness e.t.c It carries on throughout first tri, but take advantage of the extra naps give your body what it needs. xx
> 
> 
> thanks rose i shall try and do that :)
> 
> just seems so difficult to get to sleep...but yet my body is so drained :happydance::happydance:
> 
> how are you getting on? xClick to expand...

Yeah I know the feeling well, I still get those days occasionally. Im doing good hun :winkwink: Before you know it you will be in second tri, it really does go so quick xx


----------



## babydeabreu

yeah its starting to feel that way hun as when i found out i was 4 weeks and now im already 7 :winkwink:

your 23 weeks woaw ..are you really showing yet? do you find your self looking in the mirror at your bump all the time lol 

im so bloated i look like im 3-4 months already..belly is just sooo bloated its hard trying to hind it at work :happydance:

have you told your boss yet? if so what did he/she say? xx


----------



## EternalRose

babydeabreu said:


> yeah its starting to feel that way hun as when i found out i was 4 weeks and now im already 7 :winkwink:
> 
> your 23 weeks woaw ..are you really showing yet? do you find your self looking in the mirror at your bump all the time lol
> 
> im so bloated i look like im 3-4 months already..belly is just sooo bloated its hard trying to hind it at work :happydance:
> 
> have you told your boss yet? if so what did he/she say? xx

Im 24 weeks tomorrow!! :happydance: Which means viability, cant believe it has come round this quick. Oh I am not working at the moment, I was at uni before but now I do nothing lol for now anyway..Yeah, you get a lot of bloat in first tri they probably havent noticed anything at work because everyone has over eaten over xmas period so if anyone asks you can use that excuse. About the bump, I look in the mirror all the time and just despair at the stretch marks I now have on my bump :cry: Its taking a while to get used too, but I know I will have a little girl at the end of it so Im not too bothered. Do you have an inkling of what your having? Im in an interracial relationship too, my fiance is white and Im black. Definately take pics of your bump each week, so you can see the gradual change..xxx


----------



## babydeabreu

EternalRose said:


> babydeabreu said:
> 
> 
> yeah its starting to feel that way hun as when i found out i was 4 weeks and now im already 7 :winkwink:
> 
> your 23 weeks woaw ..are you really showing yet? do you find your self looking in the mirror at your bump all the time lol
> 
> im so bloated i look like im 3-4 months already..belly is just sooo bloated its hard trying to hind it at work :happydance:
> 
> have you told your boss yet? if so what did he/she say? xx
> 
> Im 24 weeks tomorrow!! :happydance: Which means viability, cant believe it has come round this quick. Oh I am not working at the moment, I was at uni before but now I do nothing lol for now anyway..Yeah, you get a lot of bloat in first tri they probably havent noticed anything at work because everyone has over eaten over xmas period so if anyone asks you can use that excuse. About the bump, I look in the mirror all the time and just despair at the stretch marks I now have on my bump :cry: Its taking a while to get used too, but I know I will have a little girl at the end of it so Im not too bothered. Do you have an inkling of what your having? Im in an interracial relationship too, my fiance is white and Im black. Definately take pics of your bump each week, so you can see the gradual change..xxxClick to expand...


yeah 24 weeks is a scary thought....i bet it feels like yesterday you was 6 weeks like me :)

i aint bovered bout stretch marks as iv already got some on me..so just another lot to add to the rest iv got at the moment..long as hubby touches me still and loves my body thats all i care bout :happydance:

bet you was over joyed to when you found out you was having a girl? wow even the thought of having a girl feels amazing :)

i dont have a clue what im having...but soon as i can i like to find out :)

will this be your first then hun? how long you guys been together? 

being in a interracial relationship is normal to me..just some people find it strange that black are not with black and white are not with white..where as me i find pete just a man not a (black) man..all very strange to me :) being with him is great and now im having hes baby its even better whoop whoop :) xx 

oh and taking pics now is just silly as i look like im 4 months already..when im 4 months and bloated goes ill probably look 3 weeks...ill confuse my self when i look back on pictures lol after iv had my first scan ill start taking pictures cos then it will be baby not my bloatedness :happydance::happydance: 

its soo exciting xx


----------



## Kellie Marie

Congratulations on your BFP.......you are very lucky :D


----------

